# نموذج عقد بناء منزل (عاجل)



## محمود العماني (3 أكتوبر 2006)

أرجو من الإخوة والأخوات المهندسين والمهندسات أو كل من لديه أي فكرة بشأن كيفية إعداد عقود بناء المنازل بين المقاول والمالك؟ وماهي البنود التي ينبغي تضمينها بالعقد ؟ كما أرجو إفادتي عن أفضل مواد البناء المتواجدة بالسوق. علماً بأن لدي النية في بناء منزل خلال الأشهر القليلة القادمة. 

شاكراً ومقدراً كل مساهمة قد تخدم هذا الموضوع


----------



## وحيد الناس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووور وماقصرت


----------



## فيصل الشهد (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اين النموذج


----------



## المحمد (7 يوليو 2010)

*عقد أعمال مصنعية*

تجد أخي عقد أعمال مصنعية لفيلا دورين آمل الإستفادة منه وأسألك الدعاء .


----------



## وليد الشافعى (11 أغسطس 2010)

أريد معرفة معدلات المبانى النمطية لجميع مقاسات الطوب أى المتر المكعب يفرد كام الف طوبة


----------

